# Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.



## Jean (16. August 2009)

Spring, uebersetzt ins deutsche heisst es Fruehling. Darum soll es hier aber nicht gehen. Spring, so wird hier in Kanada der Koenigslachs (Oncorhynchus tshawytscha) genannt oder auch Chinook. Mit Groessen von bis zu 80 Pfund oder mehr ist er der groesste der 5 pazifischen Lachsarten. Sein Verbreitungsgebiet erstreckt sich von Alaska die ganze Westkueste des Nordamerikanischen Kontinents hinunter bis nach Californien. Auch an Russlands Pazifikseite ist er heimisch so wie in Japan. Hier in British Columbia gibt es 2 Hauptfluesse in denen er zu seinen Laichgebieten aufsteigt, den Skeena und den Fraser. Ich habe ihn im Fraser befischt und darum soll es in diesem Bericht gehen.

Schon den ganzen langen Winter und das Fruehjahr hab ich darauf gewartet endlich wieder losziehen zu koennen aber der hohe Wasserstand des Flusses, bedingt durch ueberdurchschnittlich hohen Schneefall im Dezember der nun von den Berggipfeln abschmilzt hielten mich zu Haus gefangen. Auch war der Fisch noch nicht in ausreichenden Stueckzahlen im System aber das war eher Nebensache, der Zugang zu meinem Spot war einfach noch nicht gegeben. So wartete ich mit taeglichem Blick auf den Wasserstand, um die 6 Meter sollte es sein. Die Guides mit ihren Booten fingen bereits und erste Fotos und Berichte tauchten im Internet auf. Es war bereits Mitte Juli und ich hatte seit November nichts mehr anstaendiges vorzuweisen ausser ein paar Forellen aus den Seen in der naeheren Umgebung. Am 20ten des Monats sah es dann endlich sehr gut aus, der Wasserstand war knapp ueber 6 Meter, auch Fisch war gut im System so das ich mich entschloss es am naechsten Tag zu probieren. Schnell noch die Rollen neu bespult, etwas Tackle gekauft und alles fertig gemacht fuer den naechten Tag. Morgens aufgewacht, die Sonne schien bereits angenehm warm und ich trank einen Kaffee vorm Haus und checkte nochmal alles durch. Oh man, ich hab die Bleie vergessen! Der Laden oeffnete allerdings erst um 9 und ich musste noch ueber eine Stunde mit warten verbringen. So, jetzt schnell in den Laden und wieder raus - und ab gehts auf den Highway. Von mir bis zu meinem Spot sind es 125 Kilometer, bei Tempo 100 gute 1,5 Stunden. Nach einer guten Stunde Fahrt wechselte das Panorama dann endlich von Tiefebenen und Haeusern zu einer wunderschoenen Berglandschaft. Noch ein Stueck und ich konnte den Highway verlassen, jetzt waren es nur noch 6 Kilometer Seitenstrasse und ein kurzes Stueck Schotterpiste und ich war endlich da. Aus dem Auto raus und das Zeug aus dem Kofferraum. Jetzt noch den schmalen Pfad runter zum Fluss und da war er. Der maechtige Fraser! Beim ersten Anblick muss man da schon tiefer Luftholen, dieser grosse breite Fluss mit seinem schnellen braunen Wasser und unzaehligen Verwirbelungen und Strudeln - einfach atemberaubend schoen! Aber auch gefaehrlich, hier moechte man besser nicht reinfallen. Ausser mir waren noch 2 andere da die ich kurz begruesste und mich nach den Faengen erkundigte, aber "nothing so far". Ich lief noch 100 Meter stromab hinter eine leichte Kurve und die 2 entschwanden meinem Blickfeld. Hier war ich ganz allein und es schien so als haette hier dieses Jahr noch keiner geangelt da ich erst mal etwas Platz machen musste in Form von vertrocknetem Brombeerbueschen entfernen die die letzten paar Monate unter Wasser waren und nun wieder zum Vorschein kamen. War aber relativ schnell erledigt und ich baute meine Montage auf und genoss die schoene Landschaft.

















Es gibt 2 Methoden mit der hier am Fraser auf Springs geangelt wird. Das Barfischen und das Bottom Bouncen. Beim Barfischen wird ein Spin o' Glow vor einen Einzelhaken an einem ca 1 Meter langem Seitenarm aus 50er - 100er Mono montiert, das ganze kann man nun an einen Drei-Wege-Wirbel knoten oder man benutzt einer Spreader Bar, einen Drahtarm der das vertuedeln mit der Hauptschnur verhindern soll. Unten kommt ein kurzes Stueck schwaechere Monoschnur und ein Einhaengewirbel,hier wird spaeter das Blei eingehaengt. An die andere Seite wird die Hauptschnur angeknotet, 30er geflochtene sollte es schon sein oder wie hier 50 Pounds, da die Schnuere hier selten in Schnurstaerken angegeben verkauft werden sondern eher mit Tragkraftkennzeichnungen. Jetzt sollte man wissen wo die Travel lanes der Lachse sind, diese Rinne oder Vertiefung im Grund sollte man kennen da nur hier die Fische hochziehen. Dort wird dann die Montage eingeworfen und unter Verwendung eines schweren Bleies dort verankert. 12-22 ounces (340-620g) kommen hier wegen der starken Stroemung zum Einsatz und dementsprechend stark fallen auch die Ruten aus um diese Gewichte ueberhaupt werfen zu koennen. Die Rute wird vertikal in einen Rutenhalter gestellt und die Schnur gespannt. Viele befestigen eine Glocke an der Rute zur Bisserkennung. Jetzt heisst es warten bis ein Trupp Fische vorbeikommt und hoffentlich einer den sich in der Stroemung drehenden und Druckwellen erzeugenden Spin o' Glow einverleibt. Die Rute beginnt dann zu tanzen und die Glocke signalisiert "Fish on!" Eine typische Ansitzfischerei bei der man ausser Klappstuhl,Sonnenschirm und kuehlen Getraenken schon auch etwas Geduld mitbringen sollte. Hier ein Barfish Rig mit 3-Wege-Wirbel und 16 Oz Blei.






Das Bottom Bouncen hingegen ist eine eher aktive Angelei. Ein grosser Einzelhaken wird mit etwas Wolle oder einer Auftriebsperle (Korky) versehen und an ein 3-5 Meter! langes Vorfach geknuepft. Ganz verwegene gehen hier auf bis zu 10Meter aber...ok. Das Vorfach wird jetzt an einen Bouncing Rig geknotet an den unten das Blei, das sogenannte Betty, eingehaengt wird. Hier kommen je nach Stroemung,Tiefe und Bodenbeschaffenheit Gewichte zwischen 2 und 4 Ounces zum Einsatz. An die andere Seite wird wieder die geflochtene Hauptschnur geknotet. Auch hier sollte man die Lanes, die Wege der Fische ungefaehr kennen. Man wirft das ganze jetzt etwas flussauf, wenn man sich ein Ziffernblatt vorstellt und in Flussrichtung sieht, auf ungefaehr 1 Uhr ein, laesst es absinken und strafft die Schnur etwas. Die gesammte Montage wird nun mit der Stroemung mitgerissen wobei das Blei immer schoen unten an den Steinen abprallt oder drueberhuepft. Das wird dann der "Bounce" genannt. Die Montage faengt dann ab ca 12 Uhr an sich zu Strecken und der Haken und das Vorfach schweben etwas ueber Grund, deshalb die Wolle oder die Auftriebsperle am Haken. Und nun die Idee hinter dem ganzen. Da die Fische staendig mit dem Kopf voran stromaufschwimmen und hierbei durch die Atembewegung das Maul auf und zu machen wird irgendwann und mit etwas Glueck einer die Schnur zwischen die Zaehne bekommen. Das Blei wird aber weiterhin mit der Stroemung mitgerissen und somit die Schnur durch das Fischmaul gezogen bis ja, bis der Haken kommt und dann sauber im Maulwinkel fast und der Tanz geht los! Es kommt auch manchmal vor das der Fisch direkt auf die Wolle beisst, das passiert aber eher selten. Hier eine Montage mit Wolle und einem 3 Oz Betty.






Weitere Methoden,die ich aber jetzt nicht naeher beschreiben moechte, sind das Plunking, Back bouncing, Back trolling, Flyfishing, Floatfishing und Spinnfishing die aber alle am Fraser eher selten und nur an bestimmten Plaetzen zum Einsatz kommen und die meisten dann auch nur vom Boot aus. 

Genug Theorie, jetzt wird geangelt! Ich hatte meine Montage dann irgendwann fertig und es war Zeit fuer den ersten Wurf, der natuerlich total verunglueckte da ich mich erst wieder an das lange Vorfach gewoehnen musste. Ihr seht ich bevorzuge das Bottom bouncing,wie die meisten anderen auch. Also gleich nochmal das ganze. Diesmal klappt alles und das Blei huepft schoen ueber die Steine. Man spuert das dank der geflochtenen sehr intensiv. Bounce, bounce, bounce....bounce - Schnur straff! Fisch! Nee, war nur ein Haenger, das Blei hatte sich kurz zwischen den Steinen verhaengt. Man kann den Unterschied in der ersten Sekunde kaum deuten - beides,Fisch wie Haenger, fuehlt sich gleich an da die Montage einfach stehenbleibt und der Wasserdruck auf die Schnur zunimmt. Also naechster Wurf,bounce,bounce...und noch ein Wurf,bounce,bounce - Haenger! Shit! Aber der Haenger schuettelt sich auf einmal wie wild, dreht um und schiesst flussabwaerts! Fish on! Aber nach 10 Metern schlitzt der Haken aus und ich steh wie versteinert am Ufer. Misst! Schon nach 5 Wuerfen einen gehabt und das auch noch beim ersten Mal dieses Jahr. Montage einkurbeln und wieder von vorne das ganze. Nach einer Stunde muss ich kurz aufhoeren. Der Ruecken und der Wurfarm fangen an zu schmerzen, ausserdem brauch ich mal ne Raucherpause und was zu trinken. Die Sonne kommt langsam ueber die Baeume hinter mir und brennt mir voll auf den Kopf. Es hat mittlerweile an die 30 Grad. Nach 10 minuten Pause geht es dann weiter aber auch die naechsten 2 Stunden tut sich nichts und ich denke mehr und mehr ueber den verlorenen Fisch von heute Morgen nach. Die Motivation verfliegt zunehmend und Euphorie wechselt langsam in Frustration! Ok, Pause. Ich esse was und kuriere meine Leiden, ich bin das einfach nicht mehr gewoehnt bzw. muss mich erst wieder daran gewoehnen. Die Mahlzeit und ein kaltes Bier tuen gut und der Wille kehrt langsam zurueck. Jetzt will ich es nochmal wissen, Angarde! Erster Wurf,nichts! Ha,ha macht mir doch nix aus. Zweiter Wurf, die Montage bounced wieder schoen stromab als sie ploetzlich auf 11 Uhr stehen bleibt...Haenger?...Aber ploetzlich durchfahren die schweren Kopfstoesse eines wohl groesseren Fisches meinen Koerper. Zanderangler kennen das und die Springs machen das auch. Der Fisch dreht sich um und geht im Eiltempo stromab und wird immer schneller. Ich will ihn stoppen und dreh die bremse fast ganz zu aber nichts passiert, also mit der Hand die Spule abremsen aber auch das war keine Loesung. Ich verbrenne mir augenblicklich die Finger an der Rolle! Und der Fisch ist jetzt fast in dem umgestuerzten Baum, 60-70 Meter flussab. Ich muss den jetzt irgendwie anhalten sonst ist er eh weg. Also nochmal die Nummer mit den Fingerlein aber diesmal renne ich am Ufer mit und es klappt! Der Fisch dreht um, kommt ein paar Meter stromauf, dreht wieder um aber ich halte voll dagegen. Er springt in voller Laenge aus dem Wasser, WOW! Und der Haken schlitzt aus...Aaaauuuuu!!! Oh man, das Anglerherz blutet aber ich freue mich trotzdem das ich diesen tollen Drill haben durfte. Er hat gewonnen, er hat mich und das Geraet besiegt und schwimmt jetzt wahrscheinlich seinen Laichgruenden entgegen. Toller Fisch den ich auf ueber 20 Pfund schaetze. Aber hilft ja nix, weg ist weg und weiter gehts. Die Sonne kommt jetzt schon etwas von vorne und ich bemerke ein brennen im Gesicht, an den Fingern auch noch und mir faellt ein was ich vergessen habe, Hut und Sonnencreme! Kann man nun mal nicht mehr aendern, ein richtiger Deutscher kennt keinen Schmerz! (Von Wegen...) Ich checke kurz mein Vorfach auf Beschaedigungen aber alles sieht noch gut aus,also weiter. Ich schaue auf die Uhr, es ist 14.35Uhr und die Montage fliegt wieder ins Wasser. Neue Drift,neues Glueck. Und baeng, Fish on! Ich spuere sofort wieder diese schweren Kopfstoesse, der Fisch dreht ab und die Rolle singt, nein sie kreischt das Luder. Der Fisch zieht dieses mal voll raus in die Mitte, da kann ich nichts machen denn in diese Richtung kann ich nicht mitlaufen. Der Fisch nimmt mit enormer Geschwindigkeit Schnur. Beim Blick auf meine Schnurreserve wird mir Angst und bange und was ich da jatzt noch sehe ist sogar noch schlimmer, die Rolle raucht aus der Kopfbremse und ich spuere wie die Bremskraft immer geringer wird. Ok, die ist fertig! Bleiben mir nur mal wieder meine Patscher,also drauf aufs Metall. Erst mit dem Daumenballen dann langsam mehr Flaeche auflegen und siehe da, er wird langsamer und stoppt schliesslich aber nur um nun stromab zu gehen. Ich hab ueber 100 Meter Schnur draussen und der Fisch kommt in einem langen Bogen rein und endet schliesslich unterhalb des Baumes,meine Schnur laeuft durch diesen, das ist nicht gut,gar nicht gut. Er zieht etwas raus und ich bin wieder frei. Zu meiner Verwunderung laesst er sich nun relativ einfach ranpumpen und meine Rolle fuellt sich wieder. Hoffnung kommt in mir auf diesen Fisch vieleicht doch zu landen. Er kommt langsam naeher aber er kommt, Stueck fuer Stueck. Noch ca 10 Meter, ich kann meinen Rig und das Betty schon sehen. Nur wie landen? Die anderen 2 sehen mich nicht und ich weiss auch gar nicht ob die ueberhaupt noch da sind. Ich schnapp mir den Kescher mit der linken und lege ihn vor mir ins Wasser. Nun den Fisch drueberbugsieren und hochziehen – theoretisch machbar wenn da nicht das lange Vorfach waere. Um den da drueber zu ziehen muss ich soweit zuruecklaufen das ich nicht mehr an den Kescher komme. Aber das hatt sich eh erledigt denn als der diesen sieht gehts gleich wieder stromab, und zwar mit Dampf! Ich dachte der waere muede aber das war wohl ein grosser Irrtum. Jetzt kann ich aber wieder mitlaufen da er parallel zum Ufer fluechtet und zu meiner Verwunderung scheint sich auch meine Bremse wieder regeneriert zu haben. Ich kann ihn kurz vor dem Baum stoppen und er springt. Bitte lieber Haken bleib im Maul! Man muss dazu sagen das hier nur Haken ohne Wiederhaken verwendet werden duerfen. Macht das ganze etwas spannender aber darauf koennte ich jetzt gern verzichten! Aber der Haken hielt und ich konnte den Fisch wieder ranpumpen aber als er den Kescher sah, wieder das gleiche. Das Luder kreischt wieder und mir geht langsam die Puste aus. Der Arm schmerzt und mein Ruecken noch mehr aber der muss jetzt in das daemliche Netz. Ich stoppe den Fisch diesmal etwas frueher und er springt wieder, aber der Haken sitzt gut denke ich mir und das tut er auch. Wieder ranpumpen, und wieder laesst er sich aber kurz vorm Kescher sellt er sich quer zur Stroemung und ich bekomme ihn einfach nicht rein. Die Rute ist zu leicht und biegt sich beaengstigend durch, mehr Druck kann ich damit einfach nicht machen. Der Fisch nutzt diese Verschnaufpause und dreht ab zu einer letzten Flucht. Ich probier ihn zu stoppen und es macht “tack”, diese kurze fiese Geraeusch das man meint zu hoeren aber man spuert es denke ich nur durch die geflochtene Schnur. Die Rute wurde gerade, mein Gesicht lang und der Fisch war weg! Ich war mir sicher das dieses mal der Haken nicht ausgeschlitzt war sondern das Vorfach gebrochen und so war es dann auch. “Tck” ohne a, jeder passionierte Angler kennt es. Ich war fertig und enttaeuscht. Dieses mal haette ich es verdient gehabt, ich habe den Fisch so lang Paroli bieten koennen ohne ihm jemals ueberlegen gewesen zu sein. Das Geraet war einfach nicht stark genug. Kurz das Vorfach gechecked. Die ersten 2-3cm waren komplett rau und die Schnur ist direkt ueber dem Haken durch. Das hat der mit seinen Beisserchen einfach durchgeraspelt. Ich schmeisse die Rute in die Hecken, schon beleidigt! Schnell aus dem Rucksack einen kalten Icetea raus, mein Blick streift zufaellig ueber die Uhr. 15.09Uhr. Ich hatte diesen Fisch also ueber eine halbe Stunde im Drill und dann doch verloren. Jetzt brauch ich erstmal eine Pause, ich bin total am Ende! Seelisch zerknirscht aber auch koerperlich und die Hitze macht mir jetzt schwer zu schaffen. Erstmal zuruecklehnen aber der Kies ist nicht unbedingt bequem. So viele schoene Fische drangehabt aber es hat nicht sollen sein. Ich ueberlege hier abzubrechen aber irgendwas mahnt mich weiterzumachen. Mein Blick faellt auf die andere Rute die ich eigentlich mitgenommen habe um etwas das Barfischen zu probieren. 3,30m, 160g WG, ne dicke Freerunner montiert aus Vollmetall....warum nicht! Schnell den Barrig abgeschnitten und den BB Rig angeknotet. Das Vorfach dieses Mal aus einer 40 Pfund Mono gemacht, vorher wars 25 Pfund. Auch ist hier frische Hauptschnur drauf mit 50 Pfund Tragkraft. Erster Testwurf, man man ist dieses Setup schwer! Rute und Rolle wiegen das doppelte. Nicht unbedingt geignet um damit den ganzen Tag zu werfen. Aber ich reisse mich zusammen, irgendwie spuere ich das da heut noch was geht. Auch als es mittlereweile 19.30Uhr ist und weitere 4 Stunden ins Land gegangen sind verlaesst mich dieses Gefuehl nicht. Ich mache eine letzte laengere Pause und beschliesse noch ein paar Wuerfe zu machen bevor es das gewesen sein soll. Es kam nur zu einem. Der Rig driftete stromab, 12 Uhr, 11, 10, 9 ½, und die drift ist zu Ende. Ich will gerad einkurbeln als es mir fast die Rute aus der Hand reisst. Jaaa, Fish on! Er fluechtet wie alle anderen sofort aber dieses mal hab ich die Truempfe in meiner Hand. Das Geraet ist wesentlich staerker und gibt mir Vertrauen. Aber einfach ist es auch hiermit nicht. Ich kann den Fisch kurz vor dem Baum stoppen und er springt, einmal, zweimal und kurz drauf nochmal! Ranpumpen und ab geht er wieder, dieses mal in die Mitte. Das ist wieder kein schlechter! Zu meiner eigenen Verwunderung bin ich dieses mal ueberhaupt nicht nervoes, ich spuere das ich diesen Fisch bekomme werde aber wer sagt das? Zum dritten mal hab ich ihn jetzt schon kurz vorm Kescher, wieder haut er ab. Das Problem ist einfach dieses lange Vorfach, ich bekomm ihn einfach nicht an Land. Haette ich nur Hilfe hier, dann waere der davor wahrscheinlich schon gelandet worden. Also nochmal ranpumpen, ich laufe Rueckwaerts und sehe meine ausgelatschte Stelle im Kies auf der ich jetzt schon seit Stunden rumtrete, schoen flach und sogar schon leicht mit Wasser bedeckt...bing! Schnell mit einer Hand den Kescher daruebergelegt, Fisch bis fast rangepumpt und er faengt an sich zu rollen und mit dem Kopf zu schlagen. Jetzt oder nie! Ich zieh mit aller Kraft und der Fisch liegt halb an Land und zu zwei dritteln im Kescher. Ich lass die Rute fallen und hebe blitzschnell den Kescher hoch. Der Fisch will gerad noch entkommen aber rutscht doch noch in die richtige Richtung (aus meiner Sicht ;-) ) und es ist geschafft! Das Wunder ist vollbracht...halleluja! Ein nettes Teil, aber jetzt kann ich wirklich nicht mehr. Ich schlage den Fisch ab und mache den Kiemenschnitt um den Fisch sauber auszubluten. Das wars, ich schreibe ihn in meine Lizens und packe zusammen. Das Fotoshooting faellt aufgrund eines fehlenden Photograph recht kurz aus, Nur der Fisch wird abgelichtet dabei faellt mir auf das mein Haken nirgends zu sehen ist. Die Schnur fuehrt aber definitiv ins Fischmaul. Ich schaue nach und finde den Haken weit hinten im Maul, er muss somit auf meinen Haken gebissen haben da normal beim BB der Haken im Maulwinkel haengt. Der Rueckweg gestaltet sich als eine Tortur, es sind nur ein paar hundert Meter aber ich muss alle 20-30 Meter stoppen. Endlich am Auto den Fisch verladen und ab gehts nach hause. Ich seh aus wie ein Schwein, total voll mit Matsch,Blut und Schleim. Mein Gesicht ist auch knallrot von der ganzen Sonne. Kaum zu Hause fahr ich noch kurz bei meinem Buddy vorbei und der kommt gerad mit seinem besten Kumpel vom Bootsfahren zurueck. Die zwei haben mich das erste mal mit rausgenommen und mir all das erklaert. Ist mir schon fast ein bisschen peinlich denen jetzt diesen Fisch unter die Nase zu reiben aber als die mich sehen wussten die gleich was los war. Wo ist er? Ich zeigte den Fisch und erzaehlte wie es heut gelaufen ist. Nice! und What a beauty! Waren die Aussagen. Man beschloss die naechste Woche zusammen los zu ziehen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Ich fur heim, Fisch filletieren, einfrieren, duschen, klamotten waschen und dann fiel ich ins Bett wie ein Stein. Das war der erste des Jahres, aber keine Angst, beim naechsten mal schreib ich nicht mehr so viel.

96cm und 22 Pfund ergab das vermessen






To be continued...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Wieder ein toller Bericht mit absolut tollen Fotos von Dir!!
Danke dafür!!!


----------



## Franky (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*



			
				Jean schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh aus wie ein Schwein, total voll mit Matsch,Blut und Schleim.


Und schmutzig hast Du Dich scheinbar auch noch dabei gemacht.... Pfuipfui! #d#d :q:q:q:q:q



			
				Jean schrieb:
			
		

> [..] aber keine Angst, beim naechsten mal schreib ich nicht mehr so viel.


Bist Du wahnsinnig?!?!? Nix da!!! Bitte alles in genauen Einzelheiten und Details - was ja eigentlich so ziemlich das gleiche ist... :q :m

Seeeehr schöner Bericht, vielen Dank!! #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Petri Jean,
da bekommt man doch gleich son bischen Fernweh.
Du hast da etwas an deinem Bouncing Vorfach, was ich noch nicht kenne: Hast du da einen Snubber eingebaut?
Gruß


----------



## Dart (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, super informativ und sehr unterhaltsam.#6
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## TRANSformator (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

So ein Mist....du hast mir gerade den Tag verdorben. Ich darf diese traumhaften Berichte einfach nicht mehr lesen. Jedes Mal gehts mir danach "dreckig", weil ich weiß, dass es bei mir in den nächsten Jahren aus den verschiedensten Gründen wahrscheinlich nicht zu einem solchen Erlebnis kommen wird:c..... irgendwann klappt es aber bestimmt.

Wunderschöner Bericht, traumhafte Kulisse und ein ebenso schöner Fisch. Dickes Petri.

Gruß


----------



## Hansen fight (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Klasse Bericht,echt spannend. Habe im Gedanken mitgefiebert.Vielen dank. 
Bitte mehr davon :q
2012 soll es auch nach BC mit Familie u. Freunde gehen.
Wenn man deinen Bericht liest hält man es kaum noch aus.


----------



## ThomasL (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Jean

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder#6


----------



## mtechniker2002 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Jean,

toller Bericht :vik:

schöner Fang

was will man mehr.

Wünsche Dir noch viele erfolgreiche Erlebnisse...

Schönen Gruß

mtechniker2002


----------



## Jean (16. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Danke erstmal an euch alle fuer das Lob! Werde sobald ich kann weiterschreiben - hier liegen noch etliche Notizen, 500MB Bilder die noch sortiert werden wollen und einiges an Filmmaterial. 

@ Franky
Hab ich eigentlich erwaehnt das meine Schuhe auch nass waren und das Haar total verzaust...:q

@Dolfin
Keine Einbauten oder Modifikationen meinerseits. Das gibt es so fertig im Laden, aber ein Snubber ist keiner verbaut. Hab vorher immer die billigen Rigs gefischt aber nach etlichen Bleiverlusten dann die teuren von Strike Zone verwendet. Bin erst durch Zufall auf diesen gestossen als ich eine komplette Montage aus dem Wasser zog und diese dann benutzte. Der Bounce war damit um einiges besser und auch beim werfen gibts keine Vertuedelungen mehr.

Von oben nach unten: Der Billige, Der Neue Favorit und unten der Teure von Strike Zone






Hier noch mal etwas groesser


----------



## bacalo (17. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

1. Gute Besserung#h.

2. Petri Heil zu diesem Fisch- und Fangerlebnis#6

3. Außerdem dein Schreibstil |rolleyes, gerne wieder!

Schöne Zeit!



Gruß
Peter


----------



## rob (17. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*



ThomasL schrieb:


> Hallo Jean
> 
> Super Bericht und tolle Bilder#6



da schliess ich mich an!
top bericht, dafür danke!
lg rob


----------



## Franky (17. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*



			
				Jean schrieb:
			
		

> @ Franky
> Hab ich eigentlich erwaehnt das meine Schuhe auch nass waren und das Haar total verzaust...


Verwegen, mien Junn' - so richtig verwegen! Bestimmt war auch noch ein Loch in der Socke... :q:q:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Jean,
der Silikonschlauch sieht für mich aber schon sehr wie dein Snubber (Schockdämpfer) aus. Eine andere Funktion an der Montage kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Eventuell noch, das der etwas auftreibende Schlauch das Vorfach im Bereich des Bleies, was ja immer schön über die Steine hämmert, schonen soll.
Petri
...die Sockeyes kommen noch .. gaanz ruhig. Die Indianer :e wollen wohl nur in Ruhe ihr "rituelles fischen" ( also das traditionelle mit den Kühlcontainern ) abhalten.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

completely awesome report, mate!

hat echt spaß gemacht zu lesen, hoffe das war nicht der letztevon dir


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Boah, echt geiler Report.
Ich war gerade in Canada/B.C, allerdings in der Skeena Region. Ich hab dort am Nass, Kitimat u.ä. gefischt und auch viel mit Bottombouncing. 
Wir haben dort allerdings kürzere Vorfächer verwendet, also so ca. 80cm. lang mit Spinnoclow und kleinen Gummitintenfisch am Haken und darauf haben die Viecher dann richtig gebissen. Konnte so Kings bis knapp 30 lbs fangen, war echt geil.

Ich behirn´s jetzt leider nicht, wie ich da ein Photo einfügen kann, sonst könnte ich euch mit ein paar Bilder erfreuen...
Tight lines 
Johannes


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Jean,
fahr angeln..... Meine Informanten erzählen mir gerade: Große Kings bei allen Gästen und der Fraser voll mit Rotlachs. Sie sind ständig am releasen.
Also mal wieder alles Politik!


----------



## Jean (18. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Ich weiss, aber gerad geht es nicht. Muss ein paar dinge erledigen und den Bericht wollte ich auch noch komplettieren aber das muss dann warten, vieleicht wird er dann sogar noch etwas laenger|rolleyes Ausserdem kenn ich das Revier nicht unterhalb von Agassiz und muss erstmal etwas nachforschen. Du hast doch noch das Buch Fishing Fever...irgendwelche Namen von Walk in Bars unterhalb der Agassiz Bridge? Oberhalb ist ja gesperrt...

Und Johannes, schau mal hier (ganz unten) http://www.fishingwithrod.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=20181.0 oder hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24025


----------



## Trickyfisher (19. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Kollegen
Jetzt hab ichs geschaft mit den Fotos, hier ein paar Bilder zum träumen...
Was ich allerdings immer noch nicht kapier, ist, wie ich Fotos in einen Text einbauen kann, mit "Dateien anhängen" kann ich die Bilder nur unten dazuhängen. Aber egal, hier eine Kurzbeschreibung der Bilder.
1. Der allererste Lachs meines Lebens, gefangen am Zusammenfluß von Meziadin/Nass river mit spinnoglow beim bottombouncing (bb), ein wunderschöner Fisch mit 8,5 Kg.
2. Weiter gings an den Kitimat, dort konnte ich diesen schönen Chum fangen, ebenfalls mit bb, allerdings leider aussen gehakt, wurde wieder released.
3. Mein erster Lachs am Fliegengerät, ein King, 4,5 kg schwer, ein immens starker Kämpfer.
4. Der größte Lachs meiner Tour, ein King mit geschätzte 12-15 Kg, gefangen im Kitimat auf Spinnoglow beim bb, hat übrigens regulär gebissen.
5. Mein größter Lachs auf Fliege, ein wunderschöner Chum mit ca. 10 Kg, dieser Fisch donnerte sofort nach dem Anschlag praktisch auf der Schwanzflosse den Fluß runter und konnte erst nach gut 20 min. mit viel Glück gelandet werden. Da er schon recht stark gefärbt war wurde er auch wieder released.
Wenn´s die Zeit erlaubt, stell ich vieleicht später noch einen Bericht von der Tour rein, da gibt´s natürlich noch viel mehr Fotos...
Viel spaß mit den Bildern
Johannes


----------



## Jean (20. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Schoene Fische,Johannes! Waere doch auch einen netten Bericht wert!Gib dir einen Ruck! Was mir allerdings auffaellt, ohne deinen Erfolg schmaelern zu wollen, ist das alle Fische schon gut angefaerbt sind. Wie weit ist das vom Meer weg? 
Zu den Bildern posten, im ersten der beiden Links steht es doch Schritt fuer Schritt erklaert, liess es einfach nochmal durch, vieleicht hast du es nur uebersehen.


----------



## Jean (20. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Dann moecht ich doch an dieser Stelle mal fortfahren. Der naechste Tag war ein fauler, ich hatte einen boesen Muskelkater im Arm und auch der Ruecken war noch nicht wieder ganz fit. Heut gab es Lachs, ein wenig salzen und pfeffern und ab in die Pfanne fuer 3 Minuten pro Seite, eine Delikatesse! Ich checkte das Internet ein bisschen und wartete mein Geraet denn am naechsten Tag wollte ich wieder angreifen. Am naechsten morgen gings wieder frueh los. Kurz die 120 KM runtergespult und ich war da – und sonst keiner. Gut! In froher Erwartung an den vergangenen Erfolg anknuepfen zu koennen machte ich einen Wurf nach dem anderen,aber nichts passierte. Nach einer Weile gesellte sich jemand zu mir den ich irgendwoher kannte...? Dann fiel es mir ein, der war vorgestern frueh auch da und mein Kumpel Jason erzaehlte mir das das sein Buddy Paul gewesen sei. Ich fragte ihn also ob sein Name Paul sei und er grinste bloss, “You must be Nick, the german Guy! Jay told me about you and what was going on 2 days ago. I can help you to net your fish today!” Cool! Aber noch gab es nix zum keschern. Er fragte noch ob ich wieder mein Honey Hole beangel... Es war aber wirklich ein Loch, eine kleine Vertiefung im Grund den die Fische zum verschnauffen zu Nutzen schienen denn ich hakte vorgestern alle Fische ausser den letzten genau an dieser Stelle.Wir beangelten die Stelle nun zusammen und nach einer Weile hoerte ich hinter mir “Fish on!” Ich kurbelte sofort ein um ihm beim keschern zu helfen. Der Fisch machte einige kuerzere Fluchten und schien mir nicht alzu gross zu sein. Dann konnte er ihn ohne grosse Muehe ranholen. Als ich den Fisch sah bestaetigte sich mein Verdacht. Sockeye! Ein netter Rotlachs von ca. 5 Pfund. Kurz vorm Kescher spuckte er den Haken aus aber das war eh egal da die noch geschont sind und somit wieder released werden muessen. Weiter gehts. Keine 10 Minuten spaeter war ich endlich dran. “Fish on” Zwei, drei schwere Kopfstoesse und “Fish off”. Mist, das war kein Sockeye.Chinook. Und weiter! Eine halbe Stunde verging und ich hoerte wieder die magischen Worte hinter mir. “Fish on!” Und schon stand der German guy da mit seinem german Karpfenkescher um dem Meister zu assistieren. Dieser Kescher wurde spaeter noch Objekt der Begierde denn so einen “tollen” Klappkescher kannten die alle noch nicht und er wurde bestaunt wie das achte Weltwunder. Aber zurueck zum Drill, ich konnte an der Rute erkennen das dies wohl eher kein Sockeye war denn man sah deutlich die Kopfstoesse und der liess sich auch etwas bitten. Paul meinte das es nix grosses sei, ich war gespannt. Nach ein paar kurzen Fluchten war der Fisch dann kurz vorm Ufer und tauchte auf. Ein silberblanker Jack um die 8 Pfund. Jacks sind kleinere maennliche Springs die schon nach 2-3Jahren zurueckkehren um am Laichgeschaeft teilzunehmen. Das hat sich Mutter Natur halt so ausgedacht um neue Gene in einen Jahrgang zu bringen oder zur Sicherheit falls es zu wenige maennliche Rueckkehrer gibt, man weiss es nicht genau aber so was in der Art wird es wohl sein. Jack heisst uebersetzt Bube und der Koenig ist der King, der ausgewachsene Chinook, abgeleitet vom Kartenblatt daher der Name. Er hatte den Fisch also nun am Ufer und ich wollte gerade einsacken als der Racker dann doch noch mal Fahrt auf nahm und zwar blitzschnell. Er zischte nur ca 20cm vom Ufer entfernt dieses parallel stromab aber mit einer solchen Geschwindigkeit das wohl Pauls Bremse nicht nachkam und der Fisch ausschlitzte. Maaaan! Echt spritzig dieser Jack. Paul zeigte ueberhaupt keine Regung und kurbelte seine Schnur zurueck auf die Baitcaster, ist halt Routinier der Gute und mit sowas nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen vorzulocken. Ich fands allerdings geil! Weiter gings, aber ich mache es hier kurz. Keine weiteren Hookups heute und nach ein paar Stunden plagte mich der Ruecken dermassen das ich abbrechen musste. Skunked, angestunken oder im Anglerdeutsch ein Schneider geblieben. So einfach wie ich mir das heute morgen noch aufgrund meiner Erfahrung von Vorgestern vorgestellt hatte gings dann doch nicht! Morgen ist Freitag und ich muss ein paar Dinge erledigen. Samstag und Sonntag steppt hier der Baer und Leute stehen Schulter an Schulter und angeln, werfen, verheddern sich ineinander, schreien sich an und was weiss ich nicht noch alles. Das muss ich nicht haben. Montag muss ich Rainer vom Flughafen abholen, somit gehts vor Dienstag nicht mehr raus.

Rainer,mein deutscher Gewaesserwart. Ein an die 2 Meter Huehne, begeisterter Hechtangler, Aalverschmaeher,Waller und Kormoranhasser...Rainer! Noch vor 3 Wochen ahnte keiner von uns beiden etwas von dieser Zusammenkunft aber dann ging alles ratzfatz. Der Plan wurde geschmiedet und der Flug wurde gebucht, und da kommt er auch schon aus dem Ankunftsterminal des Vancouver Flughafens. Rutentasche auf dem Ruecken und voller Erwartung. Wir begruessen uns kurz und ab gehts mit dem Auto zurueck zu meiner Behausung. Ach ja, 12 Dollar Parkgebuehr am Flughafen, die wollen auch hier nur dein Bestes,dein Geld! Kurz daheim das Gepaeck abgeladen und los zum Angelladen um die Lizenz und etwas Tackle zu kaufen. 115 Dollar fuer eine Jahreslizenz als Touri plus Lachsstempel, hiermit sind praktisch alle Gewaesser British Columbias beangelbar und das sind eine ganze Menge. Umgerechnet knappe 80 Euro, ein mehr als fairer Preis fuer diese Moeglichkeiten die einem dieses Revier bietet! Wir waren anschliessend noch etwas Lebensmittel einkaufen und dann wurden noch Montagen geknuepft denn morgen sollte es das erste mal losgehen.

Guten Morgen! Haehhh? Der meint wohl Gute nacht denn Morgen sieht bei mir etwas anders aus, die Sonne kommt da schon von oben aber so viel dazu. Es war 5 Uhr in der frueh. Aber meine Routine muss sein – die drei K. Kaffee,Kippe,Kompjuter (Computer) Rachen fegen, anziehen (der Hosenladen muss nach vorne zeigen) also nochmal, und es klappt! Kurz noch schick machen,oder es zumindest versuchen, Bemmen schmieren und das Eis aus der Gefriere holen und zusammen mit den Getraenken in die Kuehltasche legen (schmeissen) , die Brote obendrauf. Auto verladen und ab gehts zu den Fanggruenden. Kurz vor Hope sehen wir Sylvester Stallone am Strassenrand mit einem alten Bundeswehr Sack auf dem Buckel, er wird gerade vom Sheriff verhaftet. Das war natuerlich Spass, aber der erste Teil der Rambos wurde wirklich hier gedreht, habe ich aber glaub ich schon mal irgendwo erwaehnt. Wie auch immer, wir sind dann endlich da und jetzt sieht der Rainer den Fluss zum ersten Mal. Seine Blicke sprechen Baende. Oha....ganz schoen gross! Trotz der fruehen Stunde sind es schon 24 Grad und 2 Mann sind auch schon da. Wir verkruemmeln uns um die Ecke zum Honeyhole und haben diesen Abschnitt fuer uns allein. Beim erklaeren der Montage und beim Anblick dieses langen Vorfachs, wirre Blicke...genau das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht als ich das das erste mal sah. Das wird schon...! Der erste Wurf folgt und er macht das wirklich gut. Wir werfen und werfen, bouncen uns den Wolf aber der Erfolg bleibt aus. Zu allem Uebel kommt jetzt auch die Sonne hinter den Baeumen hervor und es ist unglaublich heiss. Alle anderen haben sich laengst verpisst und wir beschliessen den Spot zu wechseln, ab zu den “Rocks” eine geheime Stelle meines Freundes Jay. Auf dem Weg dorthin ueberqueren wir die Hope Bridge die den Transcanada Highway ueber den Fraser fuehrt. Auf einmal fallen Schuesse, wir sehen einen Helikopter hinter dem Berg hervorkommen und von einem kleinen Felsvorsprung aus springt ein verwirrter Mann, gekleidet in einem alten Sack in eine Tanne! Wir hoeren Hundegebell. Der Mann ueberlebt den Sturz und beginnt augenblicklich damit sich die klaffende Wunde am Oberarm zu naehen, die er sich bei dem Sprung in die Tanne zugezogen hat und zwar mit einer Angelschnur die er in seinem Ueberlebensmesser versteckt hatte. Ein Schwarzangler! Da verstehen die hier echt keinen Spass! Nun beginnt er den Helicopter mit Steinen zu bewerfen wobei ein Mann aus diesem herausfaellt und ums Leben kommt. Dann fluechtet er. Wie wir spaeter aus dem Radio erfuhren hat dieser Schwarzangler noch eine Tankstelle in Hope angezuendet... Ihr seht schon das es anglerisch heute nichts mehr zu berichten gibt und nach einer weiteren Stunde angeln bei der mir der Schweiss in Stroemen runterlief brachen wir ab und fuhren heim – es war einfach zu heiss!

The secret Spot,”The Rocks”







Hier die Temperaturanzeige meines Trucks auf dem Weg zurueck






Es ist Mittwoch Morgen, oder Dienstag Nacht, je nachdem wie man es sieht. Meine Oma meinte mal es gibt Eulen und Lerchen. Eulen gehen spaet ins Bett und stehen spaet auf, Lerchen gehen frueh ins Bett und stehen frueh auf. Ich lieg da so und hoere meinen Wecker, 4 Uhr! Im Hausgang schlendert schon die Lerche alias Mr. Jetlag auf und ab. Aufstehen! Null Problemo, bin ja schon vor 2 Stunden ins Bett und somit topfit! Die gestrige Prodzedur wiederholt, nur das es dieses mal mit der Hose auf Anhieb klappt. Beim Blick aus dem Fenster hab ich mich schon kurz erschreckt, ganz schoen schaebiger Vogel dieser neue Nachbar aber es war nur der Spiegel im Bad...somit hatte auch meine Oma recht mit der Eule. Nun aber ab ins Auto, der fruehe Vogel faengt den Wurm! Stimmt schon, aber an unserem Spot angekommen mussten wir feststellen das wir nicht die einzigsten waren die so dachten. Ungefaehr 10 Mann waren schon am Casten und fleissig bei Werke! Das Honeyhole war auch schon belegt so das wir uns am unteren Teil des oberen Abschnitts postierten. Combatfishing! Das wird hier wirklich so genannt und das trifft die Sache doch ganz gut. Es gibt dabei eine ungeschriebene Regel, der erste (flussabwaerts gesehen) wirft,dann der naechste,dann der naechste und so weiter. Der erste wartet dann wieder bis der letzte mit seiner Drift fertig ist und dann beginnt das Spiel von neuem. Wenn hier nur ein Kasper aus der Reihe tanzt funktioniert das ganze nicht mehr und so einen hatten wir heute auch hier. Und zwar in Form einer Frau, und alle Kerle hielten schoen das...den Mund. Irgendwie gings aber jeder musste sich immer an ihr orientieren. Ihr Goettergatte hatte nach einer Weile auch einen Fisch dran. “Fisch on” hallte es durch den Morgen und jeder tat wie ihm befahl und holte ein, um dem Meister einen reibungslosen Drill zu bescheren. Das ist die andere Regel und deswegen sollte man sich lautstark zu erkennen geben wenn man mal einen dran hat. Der Fisch nahm ordentlich Schnur, schien mir aber auch kein all zu Starker zu sein. Ich stand direkt unterhalb von ihm, Reiner war der letzte in der Reihe. Der Fisch kam genau vor seinen Fuessen ans Ufer, ein wunderschoener Spring um die 15 Pfund, oceanchrome! Ich machte sogleich das achte Weltwunder klar um dem Gluecklichen zu Haenden zu gehen und...ab! Sch....ade! Aber so ist das beim bouncen vom Ufer, nur jeder 2. oder 3. Fisch wird gelandet. Kaum ab, schon flogen die ersten Montagen wieder ins Wasser. Zeit ist Geld oder hier Fisch oder wenigstens die Chance auf einen. Nur die Schnur im Wasser faengt. Der fast Faenger und seine Frau gingen kurz darauf so wie einige andere. Man hatte nun mehr Platz. Ueber mir stand nun ein lustiger Geselle, der spaeter noch zu einem guten Freund werden sollte. Ein aelterer Herr mit Cowboyhut in camouflage und orangenen Gummistiefeln. Respect! Rumpo Kid war mein Name fuer ihn,den hatte ich mal bei einem alten Western Computerspiel gehoert, und Reiner nannte ihn nur Gummistiefelmann. Schick waren sie schon und immer frisch gewichst. Etwas Spass muss sein, aber bitte fair! Kurz, er war der naechste mit einem Hookup und jeder kurbelte brav ein. Der Fisch powerte in die Flussmitte und der Gute konnte nichts dagegen machen ausser ihn ziehen zu lassen. Dann gings schoen stromab und alle starrten gespannt ins Wasser um den Fisch das erste mal zu sehen. Er hatte ihn dann auch nach einigen Fluchten fast ausgedrillt und zog ihn zu sich heran aber selbst ein mueder Spring weiss sich die Stroemung perfekt zu Nutze zu machen. Der Fisch durchbrach nun erstmals die Oberflaeche und ein Raunen ging um. Das war kein schlechter! Somit wussten wir mit was wir es zu tun hatten. Einer machte sich sogleich mit dem Kescher bereit so das ich mich zurueckhielt. Ich bin da nicht so scharf drauf. Am Kescher kannst Du nur verlieren, es wird von Dir erwartet das du den Fisch landest. Vesaust du ihn, bist du der Arsch! Aber der Gute klebte am Faenger als wenn sie siamesische Zwillinge waeren und machte keine Anstalten sich stromab zu bewegen.Hier war aber der Fisch, und zwar 30 Meter stromab genau vor unseren Fuessen. Er kam jetzt schon das zweite mal sehr dicht ans Ufer und da man es sich dort oben anscheinend immer noch ueberlegte fasste ich mir kurz ein Herz und klappte meine Wunderwaffe auf, nur zur Sicherheit. Keine Sekunde zu frueh denn genau in diesem Moment kam der Fisch rein. Reflexartig fuehrte ich den Kescher unter ihn und sackte ein! Wow, was fuer ein Fisch und jetzt kam auch Hilfe mit nem zweiten Kescher, aber jetzt war das schon erledigt. Manche Leute muss man verstehen, oder auch nicht. Ein schoener blanker Spring, und was fuer einer! Ich bugsierte den Fisch zum Faenger und gratulierte! Er bedankte sich fuer die Hilfe beim Landen und strahlte ueber beide Ohren. Sogleich wurde auch wieder das achte Weltwunder gelobt mit Aussagen wie, “that's a european net” und “you can't get that here”. Nein, das gibts hier wirklich nicht. Aber ein Klappkescher im Fliesswasser ist nicht optimal, das sollte sich spaeter noch zeigen. 

Hier ein Ausschnitt des Drills





...nach der geglueckten Landung.





Der glueckliche Faenger wog den Fisch, die Waage zeigte 28 Pfund. Es stellte sich raus das es ein Weisser war, oder White Spring. Das Fleisch ist weiss und in der konsistenz etwas fester und auch fetthaltiger, geschmacklich jedoch weit entfernt vom Roten. Jedenfalls nach meiner Meinung. Aber er freute sich und meinte das ihm die weissen besser schmecken wuerden, auf dem BBQ Grill, als Fishpaddies oder geraeuchert. Geschmaecker sind eben verschieden und wenns dann auch noch genau seinen Geschmack trifft, Perfekt! In den USA gibt es ein exclusives Restaurant die genau diesen hier als Ivory King fuer einen unverschaemten Preis auf der Karte haben. Ausserdem dachte ich das nur der Harisson River weisse Springs beherbergt, jedenfalls von Natur aus, auch der Vedder Run im Herbst ist weiss aber wurde vom Harisson implantiert. Wir angeln hier aber ein ganzes Eck stromauf beider Fluesse...
Rainer filmte die ganze Zeit und schoss dieses Bild.

Hier der glueckliche Faenger mit 28 Pfund Koenigslachs und schoenen Schuhen.






Nun waren alle heiss und es wurde wieder geangelt. Keine halbe Stunde spaeter dann der naechste Fisch on Ruf. Dieses mal ebenfalls von einem aelteren Herren ganz am Anfang des Spots. Ich sah ihn nur dastehen, die Rute durchgebogen wie ein Flitzebogen, der Herr ebenfalls sich nach hinten lehnend und der Fisch spulte seine Rolle ab! Wie gelenkig die da doch wieder werden die Herrschaften! Ich weiss ich bin gemein, aber legt nicht alles auf die Goldwaage was ich hier so schreibe. Der Fisch nahm Schnur ohne Ende! Ich stand 60 Meter unterhalb und die Schnur lief auf Kopfhoehe direkt vor mir vorbei! Er bekam ihn einfach nicht unter Kontrolle und der Kerl der ums Eck fischte als einziger nicht mit was los war. Ich sah nur den Fisch springen, direkt vor diesem und ca. 100 Meter unterhalb von uns. Der sah das natuerlich auch da direkt vor ihm und warf den Fisch an und es kam wie es kommen musste. Er fing nicht den Fisch aber die Schnur und dachte wahrscheinlich er hat ihn und begann zu ziehen und kappte somit augenblicklich die Schnur...miese Geschichte aber so kanns gehen. Ist mir letztes Jahr am Vedder auch so gegangen aber dreimal vom gleichen Typ. Musste diesen dann grob verwarnen aber mein Tackle und die Fische hab ich dadurch auch nicht wieder bekommen. Genauso bedroeppelt wie ich damals schaute jetzt auch der Herr aus aber er nahm es locker und sagte wenigstens hatte ich einen geilen Drill. Er gab niemandem die Schuld, respect dafuer! Ich dachte erst er haette seine Bremse zu weich eingestellt aber als wir kurz mit ihm sprachen verneinte er dieses und Rainer versuchte mit der Hand Schnur von seiner Rolle zu ziehen, die war zu bis zum Anschlag! Wir versuchten es auch danach noch ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Es wurde schon wieder unertraeglich heiss so dass wir uns dann auch trollten. Zweiter Tag und wieder nix, so langsam bekam ich schuldgefuehle ihm gegenueber, hat er doch extra die lange Reise hierher gemacht. Aber ich bin kein Guide, und angeln heisst eben angeln und nicht fangen. Da steht man halt nicht drin aber es war ja erst der zweite Tag. Morgen ist ne Ausszeit geplant und am Freitag griffen wir wieder an, aber dazu mehr beim naechsten mal.


----------



## bacalo (20. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

#6K L A S S E #6

Und immer schön die Lizenz mitführen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (20. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo jean
Und wieder ein geiler Bericht.
Erst mal, das mit den Fotos einbauen, jetzt hab ich´s entlich überrissen, jetzt funktionierts.
Zu den verfärbten Lachsen. Das liegt an einer Besonderheit des Kitimat. Diese Stelle ist tatsächlich nur ca. 2 Km von Meer entfernt, allerdings wird dem Bestand im Kitimat künstlich nachgeholfen. Es gibt dort nämlich die sog. Kitimat-Hatchery, dort werden Lachse mit den Netz gefangen, abgestreift und die Eier bebrütet. Wenn dann die Larven ausgeschlüpft sind, werden sie in den Nebenbächen ausgesetzt, wachsen etwas heran und wandern ins Meer. Kommen die Lachse retour, ziehen viele in die Bäche, wo sie aufgewachsen sind, viele erkennen aber auch die Hatchery als Ort ihrer Geburt und da die Hatchery in den Kitimat entwässert, halten sie sich längere Zeit in der Nähe auf und verfärben sich.
Wir haben dort Kings, Hunds und Buckellachse gefangen, die teilweise schon komplett verpilzt und kurz vor dem sterben waren (haben wir natürlich nicht gefangen, sondern gesehen), wir fingen kraftstrozende bunte und dazwischen noch stärkere absolut Blanke, noch mit Seeläusen drann.
Kurz gesagt, diese Schotterbank am Kitimat ist jetzt vieleicht nicht unbedingt das Gewässer für den absoluten Puristen, aber ein perfekter Platz für die, die Fliegenfischen auf Lachs betreiben wollen, der Fluß ist dort eher langsam, eine lange, einladende Schotterbank, perfekt zum werfen und davonstürmenden Fischen kann man folgen und es zihen dort alle Fische vorbei, die in die Bäche des Oberlaufes wollen.
Und die Fische beissen dort auch noch richtig auf die Fliege, Aussenhaken kommt vor, ist aber relativ selten.
Und ja, Bericht folgt demnächst mal, hab noch einige schöne Bilder mehr.
Tight lines Johannes


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Johannes,
ich kenne den Platz am Kitimat vor der Hatchery. Hab mir auch mal einen Tag dort auf Hunde gegeben. Einmal hatte ich zwei Stück gleichzeitig drauf. Ist aber richtig was los.
Hatcherys gibts übrigens an fast allen großen Flüssen. Insbesondere bei den Silberlachsen und den Steelheads kann man das sehen.
Der eine King ist zwar kleiner, den du da zeigst, aber der größere ist auch schon ganz schön am "blühen". Hoffentlich hast du nicht versucht, den zu verwerten..

Ach so: Bevor hier wieder das rumgezicke beginnt: Es geht hier nicht um braune Fische oder ähnliches, wie bei den Meerforellen. Es geht auch nicht darum, irgendwem den Fang madig zu machen. Der Fisch hat dem Fänger mit Sicherheit Spaß gemacht und ist absolut in Ordnung. Er ist nur schon sehr stark gefärbt und dabei, seine inneren Organe aufzulösen. Dabei werden bestimmte Enzyme freigesetzt, die den Fisch eben nicht gerade lecker verwertbar macht. Ist gerade hier im nördlichen B.C. oft so in der späteren Saison. "Chromer" gbis mehr in der frühen Saison.


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Dolfin
Ich muß leider gestehen, das der größere King doch den Weg in die Räuerei antreten mußte und du hast recht, kulinarische Herausforderung issa keine mehr (wohl ein typischer Fehler von jemanden, der das erste mal Lachsfischen war...). Sonst hab ich nur Hunde und Pinkis mitgenommen, die noch Seeläuse drauf hatten, also ganz frisch waren, die sind legga (hab ca. 10 Kg Räucherlachs mitgebracht)
Offensichtlich kennst du dich ja in der Gegend recht gut aus. Da ich SICHER wieder dort hinfahren werde, was würdest du sagen, ist die beste Zeite dort (zum Thema "Chromer gibts früher in der Saison")?
Johannes


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Johannes,
das ist ein Revier wo man sehr genau schauen muß, was man möchte - und dann noch Glück haben, das das Wetter passt. Das Skeenasystem ist extrem regenanfällig. Ein Tag richtig Regen und es geht kaum noch etwas. Dann muß man die richtigen Leute kennen, die die richtige Motivation haben und einen noch an den Fisch bringen. Gezielt zu fischen und richtig erfolgreich zu sein, bedeutet einen richtig guten Guide zu buchen.
Dazu kommen Aufstiegszeiten, die man schon genaun planen sollte. Wenn du mehr wissen willst, melde dich am besten per PN. Ich habe keine Lust auf Streitereien...


----------



## Jean (23. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Es ist Freitag Morgen, 4 Uhr und der Wecker klingelt. Kurz draufgehauen und er ist still. Leider nur fuer 10 Minuten. Also bekommt er noch eine. Jetzt ist Ruhe was allerdings zur Folge hat das wir heute einen sehr spaeten Start haben. Wir sind ca 9 Uhr an unserem Spot. Alle die auch voergestern da waren sind auch heute da, jeder grinst, Morgen! Fast wie ein kleines Familientreffen. Ein kurzer smalltalk hier und da. Unsere Stelle wird heute auch schon von einem aelteren Herren befischt, und zwar dem der vor 2 Tagen die Leine gekappt hat. Rainer beschliesst oberhalb zu bleiben, Ich habe allerdings heut so ein Gefuehl...und postiere mich unterhalb des Alten, fast ganz am Ende. Und wieder beginnt das gleiche prodzedre, Werfen, bouncen, einholen und wieder von vorne das Ganze. Nach einer Weile hoere ich Rufe von oberhalb, kann das aber nur schwer einsehen. Den einzigen den ich noch halbwegs seh ist Rainer aber er gestekuliert mir, es war nichts – weitermachen. Also weiter. Es geht wieder eine halbe Stunde ins Land ohne etwas und ich mache eine kurze Pause, trinke etwas und rauch ne Zigarette. Auch Rainer macht gerade Pause oberhalb. Ich zeige mit den Armen einen guten Meterfisch in seine Richtung und zucke mit den Schultern, er lacht und schuettelt nur den Kopf. Genug geraucht, weiter gehts! Erster Wurf, der Bounce ist gut...bis er auf einmal endet und Augenblicklich in ein wildes schuetteln uebergeht. Fisch on! Rufe ich damit der Herr aufhoert zu werfen, die anderen sind egal da die weit ueber mir stehen. Sogleich nimmt dieser vehement Schnur und ich muss wieder ein Stueck mitlaufen um ihn zu stoppen. Ich denke schon der springt jezt aber er taucht tiefer, dreht wieder und zieht mir nochmal einige Meter der geflochtenen von der Rolle. Kurz vorm Baum kann ich ihn jedoch wieder stoppen und langsam wieder etwas Schnur auf die Rolle bringen. Jetzt immer schoen ranbringen den guten. Ein wirklicher Kraftakt, glaubt mir! Ich schau kurz hoch zu Rainer denn ich brauche jemandem am Kescher. Ich haette auch den Herren fragen koennen aber ich wollte das er das macht. Der sitzt allerdings und fruehstueckt und zieht sich die Landschaft rein, ich sehe nur seinen Kopf. Nur durch Zufall blickt er gerad in meine Richtung und bemerkt sogleich meine Misere. Gut, er hats gesehen und ich kann mich wieder voll und ganz auf den Fisch konzentrieren. Da kommt er auch schon mit dem Kescher und positioniert sich etwas unterhalb von mir mit den Worten ......man,hab doch gar nichts mitbekommen da oben...! Den Rest hab ich nicht so richtig verstanden da er immer noch kaute. Haettest ruhig noch fertig essen koennen, das dauert noch ne Weile. Die Rute ist wirklich krumm, bis zum Anschlag und der Fisch ca 10 Meter unterhalb. Er dreht sich wieder und nimmt noch mal 20 Meter, wobei die Bremse wiederwillig und ruckartig Schnur freigibt. Ueber mir hoer ich jedes mal wenn der Fisch fluechtet. “Ha,..Ha” Ich schau kurz und der alte scheint seinen Spass zu haben. Wieder den Fisch rangezogen. Rainer steht konzentriert und gespannt bereit, den Kescher im Anschlag. Unser erster zusammen, hoffentlich geht alles gut! Der Fisch kommt hoch und gibt uns einen ersten Blick auf seine silbernen Flanken. Rainer raunt, ich auch, ueber mir: Ha....ha,ha! Schaebige alte Kraehe! Genau so hoert sich das jedenfalls an. Weiterdrillen, der Fisch ist wieder abgetaucht. Nur 5 Meter vor unseren Fuessen steht er, und zwar wie anbetoniert! Keine Chance den da wegzukriegen. Es geht immer nur einen Meter hin und her. Mal zieh ich ein Stueck in meine Richtung, dann der Fisch wieder in seine. Das geht so gute 3-4 Minuten. Dann hat er auf einmal genug und dreht und versucht flussabwaerts zu fluechten aber genau in diesem Moment zieh ich mit aller Kraft so das er einen Kreis schwimmt und nun dicht unter der Oberflaeche genau auf Rainer und den Kescher zu. Der Schnur und Stroemungsdruck zwingt ihn dazu. Gut zu wissen das ich mir die Stroemung so auch zu nutze machen kann. Kurz vorm Kescher bekommt er allerdings doch noch die Kurve und verabschiedet sich mit zwei maechtigen Schwanzschlaegen wieder nach draussen und taucht ab. Wieder steht er wie verankert auf der Stelle und das Tauziehen geht von vorne los. Ich mach das Spielchen ein wenig mit, denn der vorherige Versuch hat mir gezeigt wie es geht, wenigstens so ungefaehr. Ich warne Rainer vor und weihe ihn in meinen Plan ein. Als der Fisch gerade wieder seinen Meter einfordert geb ich ihm aber noch einen mehr den er sofort nutzt um sich umzudrehen und flussabzuschiessen, jetzt wieder voll reinhaengen und den Kopf aus der Stroemung zum Ufer drehen, somit drueckt der Wasserdruck seinen restlichen Koerper stromab und er kann nirgends anders hin als aufs Ufer zuzuschwimmen. Gleichzeitig ziehe ich aber seinen Kopf auch nach oben und er taucht auf, direkt vor Rainers Nase. Dieser schiebt den Kescher drunter und sackt ein. Jaaaaa! Geschafft! Er strahlt und gratuliert, ich strahle und bedanke mich fuers keschern, hinter uns: Ha,ha...! Ein silberblanker Koenigslachs, ca 1Meter lang liegt im Netz. Kurze Diskussion wie hast du gesehen wie der...und man ich hab schon gedacht der haut ab...usw werden gefuehrt. Ich schlag den Fisch ab und lege ihn zum ausbluten, natuerlich im Netz, ins flache Wasser. “Ha,ha....ha,ha.” Ich schau hoch zu dem Knaben und da steht der mit beaengstigend gekruemter Rute da und drillt doch tatsaechlich einen Fisch. Wann hat der den denn jetzt dranngezaubert? Im Kescher liegt jetzt nun meiner...also wieder raus damit um dem Herren beizustehen. Der macht das ganz abgebrueht! Ein langjaehriger Fraser Angler wie ich spaeter herausfand. Nach 5 Minuten war das Spiel vorbei und ich sackte ein, zwar erst auf den dritten Versuch aber der Fisch ist drinn! Ha,ha! Er bedankte sich. Dieser Fisch war nicht ganz so gross, aber das ist  eigentlich egal! Waerend er den Fisch versorgte machte Rainer ein paar Fotos von Mir und dem Silberbaren. Auch bestand ich darauf eins zusammen mit dem Herren zu machen, nur zur Erinnerung, aber seht selbst. Das Wiegen ergab 24 Pfund fuer mich und 18 fuer Mike (so hiess er uebrigens, Mike die Kraehe,ha ha)
















Mike zog dann auch gleich von dannen und Rainer wechselte runter zu mir. Jetzt musste doch auch noch fuer ihn was kommen, ich wuenschte es ihm vom Herzen! Es wurde langsam Mittag und die Sonne kam hinter den Baeumen vor. Kurz, es wurde wieder heiss. Da ich Angst um den Fisch bekam, der noch im Schattigen Wasser angeseilt war entschloss ich mich in die Stadt zu fahren um Eis fuer den Fisch zu holen. Auf dem Weg nach vorne kam mir ein Geselle gleich von weitem sehr bekannt vor. Als ich naeher kam fiel es mir ein und er sah auch mich. Heeeyyy! Was machst Du denn hier und wie gehts und so waren die Worte. Den Jung hatte ich letztes Jahr am Vedder kennengelernt. Er kommt urspruenglich aus Dubai, lebt aber auch schon 20 Jahre hier und angelt, nein, bei ihm kann man das wirklich schon in fangen umbenennen. Egal wann ich ihn traf, egal wo, egal ob alle anderen als Schneider nach hause gingen, er fing! Wir plauderten kurz und er zeigte mir ein Foto von einer riesen Steelhead die er im Januar im Vedder gefangen hatte, 28 Pfund! Ja, so war er eben. Es gibt solche Typen die immer fangen, auch wenn du direkt daneben stehst, das gleiche machst und genau den gleichen Koeder verwendest angeln sie dich in Grund und Boden. Ich erzaehlte ihm kurz von meinem Fisch heute und das ich in die Stadt wollte um Eis zu kaufen. Gibts hier ums Eck am Campingplatz, meinte er. Nur 5 KM die Strasse runter. Das ersparte mir eine laengere Autofahrt und bereits nach 20 Minuten war ich wieder zurueck und packte den Fisch auf Eis. Jetzt konnte ich beruhigt weiter machen denn der lag jetzt kuehl, jedenfalls fuer eine ganze Weile. Rainer war immer noch fleissig dabei. Ich hatte allerdings keine grosse Lust mehr, wollte aber auch nicht heim da ich ihm die Chance nicht nehmen wollte. Also schaute ich eine Weile zu und wie es kommen musste gab sich Mr. Dubai rechts von mir als naechster die Ehre. Oh man dieser Teufelskerl! Leider verlor er den Fisch nach 10 Min aber er lachte nur und meinte das wird heut nicht der letzte sein. Er sollte recht behalten denn nach 20 Minuten drillte er bereits den naechsten, diesesmal landete er den Fisch und hatte mich erneut verbluefft. So ein Glueck der Kerl! Ich goenne es ihm, aber heute haette ich es Rainer mehr gegoennt, ja ich haette sogar auf meinen Fisch verzichtet wenn er dafuer einen bekommen koennte aber er blieb auch heute Schneider, und es wurde schon wieder zu heiss so das wir abbrachen. Schade, aber beim naechsten mal klappt das ganz bestimmt! Wir fuhren heim. Am Abend gab es dann frischen Lachs in die Pfanne und wir liessen es uns schmecken. Morgen und Sonntag wollten wir, oder besser gesagt er nach Vancouver um die Stadt zu sehen. Ich bin da kein so ein grosser Fan von da ich mich in Staedten nicht sehr wohl fuehle und auch sonst jegliche Menschenmengen meide so weit es geht aber ihm zur liebe ging ich mit. Ich lasse diesen Teil hier einfach mit ein paar Fotos ausklingen...

Hier der Cleveland Damm, Capilano River






Der Stausee oberhalb des Dammes






Ein Coho (Silberlachs) in der Capilano River Hatchery






Cable Pool, Capilano River






Die Lions Gate Bridge, verbindet Nord und Westvancouver mit Downtown






West Vancouver






Nord Vancouver






Downtown Vancouver, links das IMAX






Richtung Canada Place





Vancouver Convention Centre






Harbour Center Tower, Blick nach Nordost






Harbour Center Tower, Blick nach Nordwest. Im Hintergrund Lions Gate Bridge und Stanley Park






Harbour Center Tower, Kreutzfahrtschiff Norwegian Sun vorm Vancouver IMAX






Gastown






Gastown, die Steamclock


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Toller Bericht, schöne Chromer! Petri Jean


----------



## ThomasL (23. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

super#6


----------



## Dart (23. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hi Nico
Geniale Fortsetzung mit superschönen Bildern:m
Ich will da auch wieder mal hin.:c
Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jean (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Und schon gehts weiter. Nach unserer Vancouver Tour waren wir nun beide wieder gut erholt und natuerlich heiss! Manchmal fragt man sich schon selbst ob man eigentlich bescheuert ist. Da werden Unsummen fuer Lizenzen, Tackle und Sprit ausgegeben, von den Koerperlichen Strapazen via langer Anfahrtswege, geopferte Freizeit (in der man sich auch faul auf der Couch ausruhen koennte), Stress mit unseren Damen, Mueckenstiche und sonstiges Ungeziefer moecht ich hier gar nicht erst reden. Man koennte sich den Fisch ja auch im Laden kaufen, selbst der teuerste waere noch ein Schnaeppchen wenn man all das gegenrechnet, aber nein. Es ist irgend eine Kraft die einen immer wieder aufs neue rauszieht, eine Art Magie, eine Abhaengigkeit, nicht nur ein Hobby sondern eine Art Lebenseinstellung. Fuer diesen Montag war etwas besonderes geplant. Gestern telefonierte ich mit meinem Freund Colin ueber unsere noch ausstehende Tour. Er sagte das Jay auch schon gefragt haette und wie waers mit morgen? Rhino kommt doch bestimmt auch mit... Mit Rhino war Rainer gemeint aber die hatten da so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit der Aussprache. Rainer war natuerlich mit dabei, was sonst. Wir machten aus uns am naechsten Morgen dort unten zu treffen da Jason auf Abruf war und unter Umstaenden frueh wieder gehen musste. Wann fahrt ihr los? So gegen 5 Uhr antwortete ich. Wir auch, man sieht sich dann morgen. Ich wusste gleich das das ein Trick war, denn sie kannten ja die Geschichte vom Honeyhole und wollten natuerlich als erste da sein. So beschlossen wir um 4.30 Uhr loszufahren. Morgen war B.C. Day, also Feiertag und wirklich alle hatten frei. Schon allein deswegen hiess es heute sehr frueh aufstehen! Wir kamen auch wirklich puenktlich weg aber ich hatte nicht genuegend Benzin im Tank um die volle Strecke zu fahren. Hier in der Stadt war auch noch alles zu um diese Uhrzeit so beschloss ich am Highway zu tanken. Nach 50 KM Fahrt kam die Abfahrt, Whatcom Road. Hier befindet sich gleich eine Tankstelle. Also runter und Sprit fassen. Ich fuhr gerade wieder aus der Tanke raus da kam von rechts ein Auto aus dem Parkplatz des Tim Hortons (Kaffeeladen mit Donuts usw) das mir doch sehr bekannt vor kam. Ein Blick durch die Scheibe und ich sah die Zwei. Kaffee und Bagles in der Hand fuhren sie geradewegs an uns vorbei ohne uns jedoch zu bemerken. Ich habs doch gewusst! Aber jetzt drehen wir den Spiess halt um! Da Collin immer recht flott faehrt ahnte ich nichts Gutes. Kaum auf dem Highway beschleunigte der auch, 110, 120,130,140... Ich musste aber dranbleiben. Erlaubt sind allerdings hundert und normalerweise halt ich mich da auch dran. Aber dieses mal nicht. Mir war zwar nicht wohl dabei aber irgendwie hatte ich ja einen Blitzfaenger der vor mir fuhr, was sollte also schief gehen? Also im Tiefflug (fuer kanadische Verhaeltnisse) den Highway entlang. Die Abfahrt runter und zu unserem Spot. Wir schnappen das Zeug und Rennen los sobald wir da sind, klar Rainer!? Klar! Als wir da waren haben wir uns natuerlich erstmal begruesst und niemand ist losgerannt, sind ja nicht im Kindergarten. Es wurde gelacht da sie uns erst an der Abfahrt bemerkten und ich meinte das ich schon seit Whatcom an ihnen dranklebe. Um 2 Kartoffeln auszutricksen muesst ihr schon etwas frueher aufstehen, hier im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Wir liefen runter zum Fluss, es wahren selbst um diese Uhrzeit schon Leute da aber der untere Abschnitt war noch komplett frei. Wir besetzten das Land und verteilten uns grosszuegig um keinen weiter hier unten Platz zu bieten. Egoistisch aber besser als mit was weiss ich wer da noch kommt auf engstem Raum zu angeln. Jason schaltete sein kleines Radio an das er immer dabei hatte, nicht laut aber angenehm. Nachdem jeder die Ruten und Montagen fertig hatte wurde gleich losgelegt aber es tat sich die naechsten 30 min ueberhaupt nix! 

Colin






Also kurze Pause. Jedenfalls wir drei. Rainer war heut irgenwie anders. Wir 3 unterhielten uns und meine Blicke streiften Rainer's, er war immer noch fleissig dabei. Heut sah ich es in seinen Augen, kein Witz! Dieser starre energische Blick, heut klappt's! Jay, Collin und ich unterhielten uns weiter bei einer Zigarette – jedenfalls 2 von uns rauchten eine. Der andere rauchte irgendsoein Pfeifenkraut das merkwuerdig roch... keine Ahnung was das war. So sind sie halt auch die Kanadier. Colin stand dann auf und machte weiter, ich unterhielt mich allerdings noch ein wenig weiter mit Jason. Immer wenn ich eine laengere Pause machte, hatte ich in der Vergangenheit meist gleich beim ersten Wurf danach einen Fisch gehakt, schon komisch! Deshalb wurde diese Pause etwas ausgedehnt damit der Fisch noch ein Stueck wachsen kann. Ausserdem bekam ich so immer gute Informationen seitens Jason da dieser hier schon ewig angelt und sich auskennt. So oft seh ich ihn sonst leider auch nicht. Ich machte mir ein Bier auf, ist ja immerhin schon sieben Uhr, fast jedenfalls, und ich muss mich ja auch auf ein geistig hoehers Niveau begeben um seinen Schilderungen folgen zu koennen...

Hier meine Schaebigkeit beim “Fruehstueck”






Wir fachsimpelten da jedenfalls so auf hoechster Ebene als uns auf einmal jemand anschrie. Eeeey, seit ihr taub??? Look at Rhino! Oh man, wie man sich doch in ein Gespraech vertiefen kann. Beim Blick auf Rainer kam jedoch gleich Freude auf! Die Rute war krumm und Rainer am drillen, ich weiss nicht wie lange schon. Endlich hat er auch einen! Heut Morgen hat er extra noch auf seine Gluecksrute gewechselt, zwar technisch schlechter als die andere aber der Glaube,oder hier Aberglaube, versetzt manchmal Berge. Kurze Frage, Sockeye or Spring? Seine Rutenspitze veriet es, man konnte deutliche die Kopfstoesse sehen. Yeah, Spring...Chinook waren die Aussagen. Colin filmte das ganze und ich war der Arsch am Netz. Zweimal kam der Fisch rein und zweimal konnte ich ihn nicht keschern. Komm schon,bitte... war Rainers Aussage an mich gerichtet doch ich sagte nur, Was soll ich denn machen...? Die Angst diesen Fisch zu verlieren konnte man ihm deutlich ansehen. Nach einem dritten erfolglosen Versuch den Fisch zu keschern bei dem ich fast noch baden ging kam Jay und reichte mir sein Netz, ein typisches kanadisches Netz mit Rahmen komplett drumrum. You need something with a rack on it, war seine Aussage und keine 5 Sekunden spaeter konnte ich Rainers Fisch landen. Das war knapp! Ihm fiel ein Stein vom Herzen, mir auch! Man konnte ihm die Erleichterung deutlich ansehen. Diese wich purer Freude und alle gratuliertem Ihm. What a beatiful Girl! war Colins Aussage und das war er auch. 16 Pfund Silber und das war der erste, der ist immer was ganz besonderes! 

Rainer und sein erster Spring!
















Und noch drei kurze Videoclips... Hier sieht man deutlich den Nachteil eines Rahmenlosen Keschers im Fliessgewaesser...Vieleicht lags aber auch nur an der Bedienung 













Nach dem Fototermin gings weiter, leider konnte ich meine Serie ala der erste Wurf nach der Pause nicht fortsetzen. Es dauerte ein paar Weitere aber dann konnte ich endlich sagen, Fisch on! Dieser fuehlte sich gleich sehr schwer an und ich befuerchtete die bevorstehende Flucht...aber sie kam nicht. Der Fisch blieb an gleicher Stelle stehen und schuettelte mich durch. Jeden Kopfstoss, jede Bewegung spuerte ich im ganzen Koerper! Das war er, der Fisch des Lebens! Ich wusste das der richtig gross war und das machte mich nervoes! Sehr nervoes sogar denn biss jetzt noch keine Flucht... Aber das sollte sich augenblicklich aendern. Der Fisch drehte in die Stroemung und alles was jetzt kam war sssssssssssSSSSSSSSS... Die Bremse kreischte und ich musste alles aufbieten was ich hatte. 50 Pound Test braided Mainline, 30 Pound Test Mono Leader, und meine Wenigkeit in Person und alles was ich in 26 Jahren Angeln an Skills so gelernt habe. Auf der anderen Seite, schiere Kraft und Masse gepaart mit dem unbedingten Willen zu entkommen! Der ging ab wie ein Torpedo und meine Rolle leerte sich zusehends. Und es nahm keine Ende, ich konnte schon meine Backup Line sehen aber das waren nur ein paar Meter Mono um ein durchdrehen der Geflochtenen zu verhindern. Der muss jetzt gestoppt werden! Ich faste mir ein Herz, Patscher auf die Rolle, mitrennen und voll dagegenhalten! Er stoppte und sprang, weit draussen im Fluss so das sich die Groesse nur erahnen liess. Ich fuehlte sie jedoch Schwanzschlag fuer Schwanzschlag. Der war Maechtig....gross! Aber ich konnte jetzt Schnur zurueckgewinnen. Meter fuer Meter kam unter hoechster Anstrengung wieder rein. Alle paar Umdrehungen wieder dieses wuetende Kopfschueteln das man bis ins Mark spuert. Irgendwann hatte ich ihn jedenfalls kurz vorm Ufer. Jason stand mit dem Kescher bereit und der Fisch kam hoch und zeigte sich, direkt vor uns. Oh man, jetzt bekam ich weiche Knie! Das war wirklich eine Granate! Beim Anblick der Gesichtsausdruecke meiner Kollegen sah ich auch nur Respekt vor der Groesse dieses Fisches. Kein Lachen, keine Regung, die starrten auch nur auf den Fisch! Er stand direkt vor Jason, keine 5 Meter stromab von mir! Jason, get yourself ready – Jetzt oder nie! Ich lief zurueck und wollte es jetzt mit der Brechstange, ich kannte mein Geraet durch zahlreiche Haenger und es war jedesmal kaum abzureissen, auch nicht wenn man mit aller Kraft zog. Ich setzte alles auf diesen einen Versuch, ich zog und lief rueckwaerts... der Fisch kam hoch...Jay fuehrte den Kescher unter diesen...und das Vorfach riss! Ich fiel fast rueckwaerts auf meinen Allerwertesten, konnte mich aber fangen. Der Fisch fiel ins Netz, startete augenblicklich durch und Jason zog hoch. Aaaauuuuweihaaaa! Ich haette am liebsten die Augen geschlossen. Jay hob weiter an und der Fisch rutschte tatsaechlich zurueck ins Netz! Jaaaa, jaaaa! Jetzt wurde er ordentlich durchgeschuettelt aber es gab kein Entkommen mehr. Unglaublich, einfach unglaublich so ein Kraftpaket vor sich zu haben. Ich konnte es einfach nicht fassen. Alles war wie im Traum aber es war keiner. Congratulations man! Und ich bekam den Kescher ueberreicht. Ich sah direkt unter mir ins Netz und da lag er, der Traum jedes Anglers, der ultimative Fisch! Abschlagen und versorgen geschah wie in Trance, einfach nur geil! Rainer stand sogleich bereit, komm, jetzt mach mer ein paar Fotos. Klar... Aber seht selbst.
















34 Pfund ergab das anschliessende Wiegen, das war er, DER Fisch meiner Anglerlaufbahn! Zwar nicht der Laengste aber der schwerste und beeindruckenste Fang bis jetzt. Mal sehen ob das jeh zu toppen ist...











Rainer mag diese 2 Fotos nicht... aber ich moechte sie Euch trotzdem zeigen.











Fuer uns 2 wars das heut, Rainer hatte seinen, ich auch. Meine zwei Kanadier waren allerdings noch dabei. Wir beschlossen aber aus Hoeflichkeit noch nicht zu gehen, wir schauten zu und waren beide einfach nur gluecklich! Nach ner Stunde bekam auch Jason einen Hook up und drillte was das Zeug hielt. Ich machs kurz, auch er konnte sich heute in die Liste der Faenger einreihen und ich kescherte 24 Pfund schoensten Fisch fuer ihn. Auch er freute sich wie ein Schneekoenig!


----------



## Jean (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Colin ging heut leider leer aus, machte dafuer aber einen tollen Job am Foto!
















Wir fuhren heim, Fisch putzen, einfrieren und natuerlich auch wieder eine Kostprobe am Abend in die Pfanne hauen. Einfach lecker! Am naechsten Tag war nichts zu verbuchen. Der Tag darauf fiel auch sehr kurz aus, allerdings nicht aufgrund mangelnder Motivation oder so sondern wir hatten schon nach kurzer Zeit unsere Fische gefangen. Ich moechte hier jetzt auch nicht mehr alzuviel dazu schreiben. Schaut euch die Fotos an. Alles was ich hier noch sagen moechte sind auch die Worte die Rainer von sich gab als er seinen naechsten Fisch im Drill hatte. GEIL, EINFACH NUR GEIL!!!!





















Hier der Drill zu diesem Fisch































Und hier der Drill zu meinem





26 und 27 Pfund Koenigslachs. 











Wir konnten noch ein paar Sockeye fangen die wir vorsichtig wieder released haben und jeder verlor noch einen schoenen Spring im Drill.





















Dieser Bericht ist hiermit abgeschlossen und ich hoffe es hat dem ein oder anderen gefallen. Ich moechte an dieser Stelle auch einen Dank an Rainer aussprechen ohne den es nur halb so viel Spass gemacht haette und ohne seine Kamera waeren diese Fotos nicht entstanden! THANKS BUDDY!


----------



## bacalo (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

|good:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem erlebten und
vielen vielen Dank für die bildhübschen Berichte#6

:m:m:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Danke! Ein super Bericht!
Petri zu diesen schönen Fischen!


----------



## sunny (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Wow, was für ein Bericht #6. Danke dafür.


----------



## Maok (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen! #6

Absolut geiler Bericht! Konnte nich aufhören zu lesen... Sehr spannend geschrieben und einige Lacher gabs auch noch. Natürlich auch super Fotos, da kann man nur neidisch werden!

Sowas liesst man gerne.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Toller Bericht, Danke dafür!


----------



## Kalle79 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Respect!!!!!Hammer Berichte, Hammer Bilder und Hammer Fische!!!!!!

Will auch mal!!!!!!;+;+:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Franky (25. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Boaff.... #6


----------



## Jean (28. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Danke fuer die Blumen,Jungs! Moechte hier nur mal kurz zeigen was hinter dem Begriff "Combatfishing" steckt. Hab diese Fotos auf der Suche nach neuen Fanggruenden geschossen, aber den Weg haett ich mir sparen koennen.


----------



## Maok (28. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Sieht nen bischen aus wie beim Heringsangeln oder an nem total überfüllten Forellenteich... :q

Da will man echt nich mitmachen, kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Typisches Bild überall auf der Welt. Wo die Leute mit Auto, Oma und Grill hinkommen, stehen sie sich die Beine platt. Muß man nicht haben - gibt so viele schöne und einsame Bars am und im Fraser..
Jean:
Meine Info: 1 Million Rotlachse sind durch. Die verspätetet Saison kommt und es wird damit gerechnet, das der Rotlachs in den lächsten Tagen offen ist. Also, wie bereuts getoppt: Alles Politik und dummes Zeug


----------



## Jean (28. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

War zwar noch nie beim Puffangeln, und auch noch nie beim Herringe stippen vom Kai aber genau so stell ich mir das auch vor. Ich hab mir das eine ganze Weile angesehen und das war teilweise nicht mehr feierlich...#d

@ Dolfin



Dolfin schrieb:


> Typisches Bild überall auf der Welt. Wo die Leute mit Auto, Oma und Grill hinkommen, stehen sie sich die Beine platt. Muß man nicht haben - gibt so viele schöne und einsame Bars am und im Fraser..
> Jean:
> Meine Info: 1 Million Rotlachse sind durch. Die verspätetet Saison kommt und es wird damit gerechnet, das der Rotlachs in den lächsten Tagen offen ist. Also, wie bereuts getoppt: Alles Politik und dummes Zeug



Es gibt sehr viele schoene Bars, ohne Zweifel, aber ohne Boot kannst du diese eben leider nicht erreichen, glaub mir, dieser ganze Tag ist dafuer draufgegangen um irgendwas zu finden - NADA! Und ich bin nicht blind drauflosgefahren...

Zu deiner Info kann ich nur sagen: Dein Wort in Gottes Gehoergang - hoffentlich hast Du Recht! Nicht nur aus Sicht des Anglers sondern aus Sicht des Bestandes. Ein sehr schoener Fisch um den es Schade waere wenn er verschwinden wuerde...


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Fahr mal Richtung Hope, Spaghetti Corner.., Herling Island. Da ist es viel ruhiger. Mit nem Truck kommt man meistens hin - oder man muß etwas laufen. Was das in Noramerika bedeutet, weißt du selbst - oder bist du schon genauso?

Ich hoffe nicht, das man den Bestand wirklich gefährden wird. In der Beziehung ist Nordamerika weiter, als es Europa ist. Wenn ich mir das Lachs- und Steelheadmanagement ansehen, oder ganz besonders auch das Heilbuttmanagement, dann kann man eigentlich nur den Hut ziehen. Bei uns schimpgen immer die einen über die anderen. Der Andere soll sich einschränken und man selbst will so weitermachen.

Das Problem, welches sehr schwer zu lösen ist, das sind die Bestände der kleinen Nebenflüsse. Diese Genpools zu erhalten ist ungleich schwerer und daher werden oft Sperren verkündet um diese kleinen Bestände unbeschadet durchzulassen. Wenn man so die Sockesyer des Upper Pitt sieht, fast so groß wie Hundslachse...


----------



## Jean (28. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Spaghetti Bar, Herrling Island etc befindet sich aber oberhalb von Agassiz und eben dieser Bereich ist gesperrt. Das ist ja das Problem, da sich dort die meisten und guten walk in Bars befinden. Unsere ganzen Fische wurden etwas oberhalb von Herrling Island gefangen-aber wie gesagt - closed!


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Frank hat sich gerade gemeldet: 16 gute Kings bei seinen Gästen Heute Morgen entnommen - weitere releast. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, wo....


----------



## Jean (31. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

War jetzt schon ein paar mal raus auf Pinks, aber nichts soweit. Die sitzen alle noch an der Muendung des Fraser und ich bete fuer Regen!!! Ich lasse hier mal die Katze aus dem Sack, noch 10 Tage dann hat mich Deutschland wieder. Es war eine tolle Zeit hier und ich moechte nichts missen, im guten wie im schlechten. Auch in Kanada ist nicht alles Gold was glaenzt. Ich habe ein Land und die Leute kennengelernt, jedenfalls einen kleinen Teil davon. Auch wenns manchmal schlecht lief, und speziell dann war ich gern hier im AB und hab mich wieder "heimisch" gefuehlt. Ich hab immer versucht euch so gut es ging am Geschehen Teil haben zu lassen und ich denke das ist auch ganz gut gelungen, na ja, hoffentlich! Jetzt kommt ein neuer Abschnitt und ich fuehle schon jetzt die Sehnsucht nach diesem Land, obwohl ich noch hier bin. Fakt ist, ich komme wieder!


----------



## Dart (31. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*



Jean schrieb:


> .... Ich hab immer versucht euch so gut es ging am Geschehen Teil haben zu lassen und ich denke das ist auch ganz gut gelungen....


Das ist dir suuuper gelungen, Danke dafür.#6
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Fingers crossed, für die letzten 10 Tage und den Pinks


----------



## Jean (31. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Gern geschehen,Reiner! Ja,ein Pink waer schon noch was feines, dann haett ich alle 5 Arten an der Angel gehabt. Hab gerad Mike mein WUNDERNETZ verkauft, der ist jetzt happy! Die Jungs von Shaw muessten demnaechst kommen und nehmen mich vom Netz...hoff ich find hier irgendein Internetcafe sonst hoert man sich in Deutschland wieder.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Ganz tolle Sache! Mir hat selten ein Thread soviel Spaß gemacht wie dieser!

Danke dir!


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. August 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Hallo Jean,
ich wünsch dir erstmal einen guten Rückstart. Kann dich gut verstehen - ist ein tolles, aber auch hartes Land. Vielleicht mal weiter, wenn du wieder Fuß gefaßt hast. In welche Gegend Deutschlands wird es gehen?
Alles Gute Dir und Deiner Familie


----------



## Jean (3. September 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Erstmal danke! Mein Nachbar hat mir Zugang zu seinem Netzwerk gegeben (wireless) und das ohne das ich fragen musste...Echt nett! Somit bin ich wieder online. Um deine Frage zu beantworten,Dolfin, es geht zurueck in den Sueden (zwischen Ulm und Stuttgart) aber mit gemischten Gefuehlen... Vieleicht kann man ja mal eine Boardie Kanada Hardcore fishing tour im naechsten Jahr auf die Beine stellen. Verbindungen in alle Richtungen sind ja vorhanden. Waer doch mal was!


----------



## rob (3. September 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

suuuper berichte und tolle fotos!
dafür danke:m
lg rob


----------



## Tarpon (20. September 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tips!
Fliege morgen los und habe für Dienstag/Mittwoch ein Boot + Guide am Fraser.

Bin schon gespannt wie sich so ein Stör anfühlt .


----------



## Jean (22. September 2009)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*



Tarpon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Tips!
> Fliege morgen los und habe für Dienstag/Mittwoch ein Boot + Guide am Fraser.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt wie sich so ein Stör anfühlt .



Ich wuensch Dir viel Spass und eine gute Zeit vor allen Dingen aber TIGHT LINES! Die wirst du haben, der Vedder ist voll mit Fischen, Pinks, White Springs, Spring Jacks, Chum und Coho werden zur Zeit sehr gut gefangen und es wird taeglich noch besser!


----------



## guifri (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*



Tarpon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Tips!
> Fliege morgen los und habe für Dienstag/Mittwoch ein Boot + Guide am Fraser.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt wie sich so ein Stör anfühlt .



Ja und? Wie fühlt sich so ein Stör an? Erzähl mal wie´s war...immer diese Tippsauger und dann Nix-Erzähler...#q
#h


----------



## Jean (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spring in Summer - Kanada/B.C.*

Da der Thread gestern nochmal hochgeholt wurde ist mir wieder eingefallen das ich ja noch etwas Videomaterial hatte das ich noch einfuegen wollte. Hab dies soeben nachgeholt und an den richtigen Stellen im Text eingefuegt (ab Seite 2) damit es nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wird. Dies sind keine Profi Aufnahmen sondern nur Hobby Clips, ausserdem ist die Qualitaet nicht mehr so gut da ich sie etwas einschrumpfen musste. Dafuer aber ungeschoent und ungefiltert. Vieleicht etwas Kurzweil fuer die kalte, fischfreie Zeit!


----------

